# Booster Seats at Munich Airport Kempinski



## aztecsd (Jun 7, 2006)

Just returned from picking up a 750I AH with the family. We took our 3 kids along with us and we needed booster seats for each of them. We brought the seats with us and our original intention was to just leave them in our room at checkout. Instead I decided to check them with the bell desk in case anyone wanted to use them for an ED in the near future. They are under claim ticket #22148. All three are Graco backless booster seats. My suggestion would be to contact the Kempinski Airport Munich to ensure they are still there before you leave and if you do use them please return them to the hotel at dropoff and provide the new claim ticket # in this thread for the next family to use. May not work but I figured it was worth a shot and may be helpful to someone here on the boards. I'll provide a full recap on our trip later.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Kudos- that was extremely generous of you!


----------



## ewill858 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm trying to convince my wife and myself that doing ED this September with our 4 year old and 2 year old could be a great time, but I'm dreading having to lug our child seats and all the other kid related stuff. . 

Thanks for sharing your seats! Although I'm guessing it will be unlikely that they're still there in September, I appreciate the consideration.

I'd love to hear how your travels went, especially with the little ones. Any advice for how to make the trip more manageable with young kids would be much appreciated! Any hotel recommendations with good "family" accommodations? Any kid friendly places to visit?

Thanks!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for doing this aztecsd.:thumbup: I will sticky this post.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

ewill858 said:


> I'm trying to convince my wife and myself that doing ED this September with our 4 year old and 2 year old could be a great time, but I'm dreading having to lug our child seats and all the other kid related stuff. .
> 
> Thanks for sharing your seats! Although I'm guessing it will be unlikely that they're still there in September, I appreciate the consideration.
> 
> ...


I have a now 9yo and 6yo that have been to Germany 8 and 5 times, respectively. Carrying the car seats and kid related stuff is really not that big of a deal in the end. Just realize ahead of time you won't move as efficiently during your travels and you'll be fine (i.e. don't schedule tight connections, minimize plane/train changes, etc.). Also, car seats don't count towards your baggage allowance on most air carriers. However, even if they do, remember that you have extra passengers so your baggage allowance is proportionally larger.

Regarding making the trip manageable - schedule an easy 1st day or 2. In my experience, the kids had a better time adjusting to jet lag than the adults. Keep days manageable too (no marathon travel/sightseeing days) and try to keep accommodation changes to a minimum by using base locations for exploring and area for 2-3 days. You didn't indicate what your specific touring interests were but at 2-4 years old, the kids will have a blast with some of the more routine things (e.g. train/bus/boat trips). Also plan for some kid time in the schedule - in Munich they have the Spielzeugmuseum (toy museum), Frauenkirche tower climb, Deutsches Museum (if your kids are into planes/trains/automobiles), and several other similar things. Mix things you want in with kid friendly locales - e.g. enjoy a bier in the lakeside biergartens of Seehaus, pick a table to the side and let the kids play out of the way.

I'm sure many of the other family travelers can give plenty more ideas if you want to elaborate on your sightseeing interests and particular locations you have in mind.


----------



## ewill858 (Mar 2, 2012)

gesoffen said:


> I have a now 9yo and 6yo that have been to Germany 8 and 5 times, respectively. Carrying the car seats and kid related stuff is really not that big of a deal in the end. Just realize ahead of time you won't move as efficiently during your travels and you'll be fine (i.e. don't schedule tight connections, minimize plane/train changes, etc.). Also, car seats don't count towards your baggage allowance on most air carriers. However, even if they do, remember that you have extra passengers so your baggage allowance is proportionally larger.
> 
> Regarding making the trip manageable - schedule an easy 1st day or 2. In my experience, the kids had a better time adjusting to jet lag than the adults. Keep days manageable too (no marathon travel/sightseeing days) and try to keep accommodation changes to a minimum by using base locations for exploring and area for 2-3 days. You didn't indicate what your specific touring interests were but at 2-4 years old, the kids will have a blast with some of the more routine things (e.g. train/bus/boat trips). Also plan for some kid time in the schedule - in Munich they have the Spielzeugmuseum (toy museum), Frauenkirche tower climb, Deutsches Museum (if your kids are into planes/trains/automobiles), and several other similar things. Mix things you want in with kid friendly locales - e.g. enjoy a bier in the lakeside biergartens of Seehaus, pick a table to the side and let the kids play out of the way.
> 
> I'm sure many of the other family travelers can give plenty more ideas if you want to elaborate on your sightseeing interests and particular locations you have in mind.


Thanks! I really appreciate the suggestions for managing an ED trip with little ones!! I'm still researching routes, but am considering the following:

Munich -> Salzburg -> Venice -> La Spezia -> Nice (for car drop off)

And probably stay for 2-3 days at each location as you suggested.

And thanks for the specific suggestions for places that are kid friendly! I'll definitely keep these in mind as I continue to plan.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

We should expand this thread into "Things to do with your kids in Europe....oh yeah and there are booster seats!"


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

ewill858 said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate the suggestions for managing an ED trip with little ones!! I'm still researching routes, but am considering the following:
> Munich -> Salzburg -> Venice -> La Spezia -> Nice (for car drop off)


In addition to the starting points I gave for Munich, here are a few suggestions in/around Salzburg that the kids will enjoy:
- the funicular up to the Festung Hohensalzburg and walk around (decide then weather the 1.5 to 2 hour tour of the fortress is doable). Kids will get a kick out of the funicular and the views from the fortress. Combine this with a stroll around the city and its an easy, kid friendly day.
- Salt mine tours (a couple of options around Salzburg)
- Königsee/St. Bartholomä - kids will love the boat ride, lunch by the church and maybe an easy walk around the south part of the lake. They'd also love the Sommerrodelbahn (summer luge) in the same area.
There are lots of other kid friendly things to do in the greater Salzburg area - consider the above a couple of starting points.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

To add to the list, here are some things to do in Austria with kids:

Hallstatt: the Ice caves (in nearby Obertraun), the bonehaus, salt-mines, mammoth-caves, electric motor-boat rides on the lake
Abersee (Wolfgangsee): the Summer toboggan run
Hallein: the Summer toboggan run and salt mines
Werfen: the ice caves
Schwaz: the silver mines
Soll: the Hexenwasser mountain-top barefoot adventure water-walk
St Gilgen or Strobl: the cross-lake paddle-steamer to St. Wolfgang
St. Wolfgang: the steam-train up to the top of the Schafberg mountain
Jenbach: the steam train up to the Achensee and the ferry across the lake
Salzburg: the Hellbrunn Palace trick fountains, horse & cart ride
Krimml: water-falls
Innsbruck: the alpine zoo
Vienna: the zoo and maze at Schonbrunn Palace, the Prater park & ferris wheel, horse & cart ride
Tyrol: playing on year-round snow on the glaciers above Kaprun, Hintertux & Soelden
Countrywide; staying at farmhouses, visiting water parks, swimming pools; chair-lifts, cable-cars 
Skiing & tobogganing in Winter


----------



## pickupjason (Jan 30, 2010)

could anyone confirm whether the seats are still available?


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't know if the seat is still available but I did confirm several things after the only piece of luggage missing on our flight was a booster seat for my son. The Welt was very helpful in finding a local merchant who carried a booster seat.

1. They do not sell booster seats in the Welt Store but DO sell full on car seats.

2. There is an OBI (Home Depot for Europe) about 1/4 mile north of the Welt. They sell safety vests AND booster seats. Here is the exact location:

https://maps.google.com/maps?near=B....009935&z=17&iwloc=A&cid=10659556817516452849


----------



## manda99 (Jul 25, 2013)

northernlights said:


> Don't know if the seat is still available but I did confirm several things after the only piece of luggage missing on our flight was a booster seat for my son. The Welt was very helpful in finding a local merchant who carried a booster seat.
> 
> 1. They do not sell booster seats in the Welt Store but DO sell full on car seats.
> 
> ...


I had looked this up previously and was planning on buying a booster at this OBI. However, today, the OBI no longer shows up in google maps or on obi.de. I'm thinking that it's closed? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

manda99 said:


> I had looked this up previously and was planning on buying a booster at this OBI. However, today, the OBI no longer shows up in google maps or on obi.de. I'm thinking that it's closed? Anyone know for sure?


Asking google looks like Obi stopped their partnership with Hagebaumarkt and the Obi's got renamed to Hagebau.

http://www.hagebaumarkt-muenchen.de/standorte/muenchen-lerchenauer-strasse/mn_18760

I have never been there myself but looks like this is the one mentioned above. Hagebau sells at least online child seats, not sure what they have in store.


----------



## Arcane.Host (Sep 8, 2006)

Where are the pictures OP? 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

